# Go fishing right now



## Lucky Dawg (Oct 6, 2007)

If anyone wants to go snapper fishing right now (Destin), call me 850 687-9048.

Noon on Wed.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Lucky, Was that your Yellowfin at Holiday Harbor Saturday?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

we want to know what you caught.


----------

